# Your Best Part?



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

What is your *favorite face/body part*? What *part *are you the most *proud of*? What part did you get to most *compliments *about? I am the most proud of my eyes, eyebrows, hands and eum...not much else


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure, but the thing I get most compliments about is my eyes.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

My brain!


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I often get compliments about my hair. It's long and thick.
I'm not really proud of anything. I think the colour of my eyes is beautiful.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

my ***


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

My eyes.

Because without them I couldn't read, watch anime, or play video games.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

uh...my butt?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I like my shoulders, built like a suspension bridges.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the majority of my body, but my eyes, butt and shoulders have received the most compliments.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm tall, blond hair and blue eyes. Never had a girlfriend though.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> uh...my butt?


Have you ever had compliments about it? :blush


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

My left eyebrow.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Royals said:


> Have you ever had compliments about it? :blush


of course, i have a badonkadonk.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

The back of my knee is pretty nice


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> of course, i have a badonkadonk.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

i dont get compliments so i wouldn't know.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmm, I dunno. I don't have any part that's particularly above average. My hands maybe? The left is more aesthetically pleasing, while the right is mostly more functional.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd say my eyes (big and blue) and my collar bone.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice, I sincerely hope people compliment you for those things you like about yourself. You all deserve it


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

My smile, feet, hair, my eyes (they have a caramel color and turn geenish in the summer) and doll face lol.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Astrofreak6 said:


> My smile, feet, hair, my eyes (they have a caramel color and turn geenish in the summer) and doll face lol.


Sounds interesting


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

The only two body parts I ever get complimented on are my eyes and my d***, so I guess both of those.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Used to be my hair.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the way my stomache/waist look when I have the V shape / abs I get when I work out, but I haven't had it for years, just starting to get it back now.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> Used to be my hair.


Just put your abs on your head.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Royals said:


> Sounds interesting


Thanks mate  i just typed in the things pll complimented me about since i was a child


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've gotten compliments on my eyes and eyelashes.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

my blue eyes


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

The ladies *LOVE* me for my left big toe nail tip.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like my tiny waist. I usually get compliments for my eyes/long eyelashes, my hair and my boobs(from boyfriends).


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

apparently i have very nice teeth... which is odd considering that i got made fun of alot because they were to big for my face when i was younger


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Spleen


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

People seem to like my jaw lol


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

My hair.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

Well to be honest I have no idea what part of me is physically most attractive... perhaps a woman here could reply?


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Like most people I only get compliments on my eyes. I think sometimes that it is sort of one of those things, i feel like everyone has beautiful eyes.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

awkwardsilent said:


> Like most people I only get compliments on my eyes. I think sometimes that it is sort of one of those things, i feel like everyone has beautiful eyes.


I love eyes that speak. Clear as diamonds. Not dead eyes if you know what I mean. Because I believe eyes are the mirror to the soul.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

There was a guy that always used to call me "Dreamy eyes"

It was pretty creepy, actually.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Lately, people have been saying my eyes are "beautiful." Not used to this kind of thing but I'll take it.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

My toe on my left foot not my right, i never get compliments from my right foot. Definately my toe on my left.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Implicate said:


> There was a guy that always used to call me "Dreamy eyes"
> 
> It was pretty creepy, actually.


You know what a creep is, he's that guy that stalks you, the man that hangs in the tree near your house so he can get pictures of you while you are naked. Someone complimenting your eyes is NOT creepy.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

elbow


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Limmy said:


> elbow


What the hell!! Did he stuff assorted fruits in there?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^^ It's because he's Swedish. We all look like that.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> What the hell!! Did he stuff assorted fruits in there?


Yeah, it looks like an orange and a banana ahah. Scary


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

The only thing I've ever really been complimented on is my eyes, and also my brain haha


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

mahnamahna said:


> The only thing I've ever really been complimented on is my eyes, and also my brain haha


Nice! Be happy with that. That is two more compliments that most of us get


----------



## TheDiviner (Mar 29, 2013)

My hair, thick and wavy


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Smile


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I have no idea. No one ever comments on anything specific.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

My hair and my lips...and being tall I guess


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I get lots of compliments on my eyes, (apparently green eyes are rare??). I also really like my legs.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

always been eyes (which seems to be the most common) and hair, sometimes hands (kind of dainty/long fingers).



mezzoforte said:


>


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

Physically, my girlfriend says she likes the fact that I'm tall, I have straight shoulders (and not slopey shoulders) and she likes my arms for some reason.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> always been eyes (which seems to be the most common) and hair, sometimes hands (*kind of dainty/long fingers*).


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


>


thats exactly why they liked them.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> thats exactly why they liked them.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


>


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Blacky! So many of them go ignored but of course everyone looks kool in black. Must love blacks.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I get to be proud of my soulful, almond eyes, my hair, my facial structure, my lips, and even my nose. Hey, I feel better about my looks already. I lack height but that's okay cause I've got so much else handed to me. Thank you, God. I get a lot of glances. They used to make me paranoid. Still do a little. (Is something off? Do I look weird? Are they secretly laughing at me to themselves?)

That reminds me of a hospital anecdote. When I first arrived I was put in the crazier section and people regularly freaked out and one of the young women there was in the midst of a shouting craze and looked right at me and shouted "bone structure!" I just looked at her in amazement. That was back when I still wasn't sure if I was really just in a mental hospital or if everyone there was in on some huge joke and we were all actors. Which we are, of course.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


>


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I get to be proud of my soulful, almond eyes, my hair, my facial structure, my lips, and even my nose. Hey, I feel better about my looks already. I lack height but that's okay cause I've got so much else handed to me. Thank you, God. I get a lot of glances. They used to make me paranoid. Still do a little. (Is something off? Do I look weird? Are they secretly laughing at me to themselves?)
> 
> That reminds me of a hospital anecdote. When I first arrived I was put in the crazier section and people regularly freaked out and one of the young women there was in the midst of a shouting craze and looked right at me and shouted "bone structure!" I just looked at her in amazement. That was back when I still wasn't sure if I was really just in a mental hospital or if everyone there was in on some huge joke and we were all actors. Which we are, of course.


I think you and typemismatch should have a lovechild.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Uhhhhh none I can think of!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


>












(please stop because I need to have the last word. always. you should know that by now.)


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

I only like my eyes.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I have the a.rse of a Greek god. know that. oh and i like my lips too :')


----------



## TheOtherChosenOne (Apr 6, 2013)

My eyes; they remain uncorrupted. I'm also fond of my facial hair.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

People tend to make comments about my smile, skin, or long fingers (but my nails are mostly long so it looks more elongated than it is).


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu3pu7Tc7E1qgnsnbo1_500.gif[IMG]
> 
> (please stop because I need to have the last word. always. you should know that by now.)[/QUOTE]
> 
> its not right for you to put me in this position so, this is the final say. ended. now. k.


----------



## daph08 (May 14, 2013)

I love my eyes, best asset


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> its not right for you to put me in this position so, this is the final say. ended. now. k.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> http://www.macrobusiness.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/the-end.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> [img]http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgcew0ML3i1qzdpas.gif
> 
> pls just stop, for the children


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

My best part? Well I have to think a lot to answer this ...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgcew0ML3i1qzdpas.gif[img]
> 
> pls just stop, for the children
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

favorite part: I like my beauty mark above my lip. 
most proud of: my hair because I actually had to work for it. (it's purple now.)
most complimented features: chest, eyes, hair (in that order.)


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

my calves, i get lots of compliments on them


----------

